# Hall of Fame Points



## Ponygirl (Aug 11, 2004)

Does anybody know how many HOF points and All-Star points a horse wins at Congress for a Champion and Reserve Champion in a halter class??? (The classes were huge!!)


----------



## Karen S (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Ponygirl,

First on the All Star point system. Since this is a National show it earns 5 times the number of All Star Points. Grand Champion is 120 x 5 = 600 Reserve Grand Champion is 84 x 5 = 420

Hall of Fame is based on the number of horses in a class:

Horses: Points for Placings

1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th 6th

1-3 1

4-6 2 1 0

7-9 3 2 1 0

10-12 4 3 2 1 0

13-15 5 4 3 2 1

over 15 6 5 4 3 2 1

Secondary Champions in Hand 1 point

Grand Champion in Hand 3 points

Reserve Grand Champion in Hand 1 point


----------



## Ponygirl (Aug 11, 2004)

Karen...my friend's horse took Reserve Champion Weanling Stallion at Congress...how many points would that be for All Stars and HOF?? (I don't think that is considered a 'grand'...)


----------

